# Paroon shark or ID shark??



## fishboy689

I saw these paroon sharks or ID sharks, about 20 in a 10 gallon tank, 
whats the difference between ID sharks and Paroon sharks?

How big can paroon sharks grow?

I dont want one anyway, just wondering


----------



## Guest

They are the same species, Pangasius hypophthalmus, just two different common names. They get enormous and very active. Those 20 in a 10 gallon will not last long.

Adult size is about 4 feet.


----------



## fishboy689

The reason I asked is because I saw one that may have been one in a photograph on this website, the tank looked pretty small. When you go onto fish forums and it says random albums, there was something that looked like a paroon shark or Id shark.
Sorry, I may not be making any sense.

Are there any other sharks that look like an ID shark or Paroon shark but smaller?
Again, I dont want one, im just asking.

Thanks


----------



## lohachata

http://www.thaifishingguide.com/gallery/freshwater/mekongcatfish/mekong_catfish12.html


----------



## lohachata

http://news.softpedia.com/newsImage/A-Giant-2-4-m-8-ft-Long-Catfish-2.jpg

these are related species to the paroon


----------



## fishboy689

wow, those things are huge..


----------



## platies pwn

paroons are NOT the same as id sharks.paroons get to about 9 ft and id's get to about 4 feet.also,paroons have a raised top fin


----------



## chronoboy

why kill somthing that has lived so long if i would of caught the worlds largest catfish i would of let it go to live out the rest of its life.


----------



## alvinjimenez

Hey guys I’m new here: from tropical country of Philippines: i would like to share my experience and knowledge about Paroon and ID shark; we have a lot of that species here.

*Paroon other name*: commonly known here High Fin Hammerhead:/Pangasius Sanitwongsei/giant chow praya/ 

*Body figure*: pointed High Fin : mouth and head wider than ID shark. dark gray color and white silvery to its bottom.


*ID Shark other name*: Iridescent id shark/Hammerhead/Pangasius hypophthalmus/
*body figure*: Fins not hard and Not pointed; dark gray slanted 2 to 3 stripe color to silvery or there is all white color.

*Experience*

i give my 3 inches id shark to my friend and place it to 5 gallon tank only and it was 6
years ago, until now the fish is alive. the fish only grow to 8 inches only. he only feed sinking pellet.
the price of ID shark that is 3 to 4inches = 25.00 pesos or $0.45 USD only.


*Now my Paroon Experience *

Now i acquire 2 paroon 3 to 4 inches for only 300.00 pesos or only $6.00 dollar USD there. i notice the other one is balloon shape.

Im very observant. i place it in 20 gal tank only 36 inches L x 18 inches H x 10 inches W.

My paroon not eat for 3 weeks. when i feed my paroon they swim away from food and panic, but i know paroon eat anything. i gave them fresh food from my refrigerator. Small slice meat pork/slice fish meat /sinking pellet/floating /frozen crab stick meat/fish balls nuggets fish flavor/or live guppy fish. but he swim away and don’t eat. then one time at night i see he grab floating small dead fish.

i switch my observation at night'' *no light is on.* everything is dark i have only one led light or very small flashlight to limit the light. i notice that the behavior of paroon change at night it becomes a monster. A normal swimming at night become hunter swimming when light is out i don’t know how they can see without light.

i observed they ate what they encounter, from meat that i give to live fish. Then i see their stomach is big. And so big i thought they die because of too much food. But they vomit excess food in their stomach. 

that is why every morning i saw dead fish with form in 30 degree angle body something is swallow and out again.

the following day i control feeding.

this is amazing their skin is translucent when i open the light every morning their color is almost white but after a few second it turn to black. or the original color of paroon. 

take note: too much food is bad for your fish.

*Medication experience*.

My paroon become sick i see a lot of ich in their skin and fin rot their skin is become salty look. i expect that my paroon dye after 4 or 5 days. i search for medication. ill only find Ocean free general medication. in two days i see the result, its healed but not all there is left in their skin. they called resistant ich. so i search for antibacterial but the problem not available in my country so i try human anti bacterial erythromycin 500mg 1 capsule and apply to 20 gal i dissolve this first to a water then testing first, i put some guppy to small tank and place small amount of medicine if they die but they did not die.

2nd day i put another human anti bacterial Clarithromycin 250 mg (medicine of my kids 3yrs old :liquid type) i put it in a cup almost 5 drops mixed with water then dissolved and apply to may 20 gal tank.

*Result*: my two paroon totally healed and now healthy including their tank mates oscar albino bala shark tinfoil barb. Parrot and other live fish for feeding purposes (guppies)

Under medication i replace almost 15 percent of water every day.

i am not suggested human antibacterial ill used it because anti bacterial for fish is not available in my country.


----------

